# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Интервью Леонарда Качана с Виталием Андреевичем Шевчуком

## Д.Срибный

Интервью Леонарда Качана с 
Виталием Андреевичем Шевчуком
техником–лейтенантом 1 ПАП



http://www.airforce.ru/history/ww2/s...k/shevchuk.htm

----------


## Морячок

Интересно, что почти аналогичный случай с использованием зажигательных снарядов и ответной угрозой применить "химию" описывается в мемуарах Манштейна  :Smile: 
Только "участники" представлены "с точностью до наоборот"...

----------

